# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ذخیره بکاپ در سیستم دیگر

## taknavaz123

با سلام.
من دیتابیسی دارم که هر روز به طور خودکار توسط خود sql ازش بکاپ گرفته میشه.
توسط maintenance palne.

میخواستم کاری کنم که همزمان با این بکاپ به طور خودکار یه بکاپ دیگه هم در یه سیستم دیگه ایجاد کنه که اگه برای یه سیستم مشکلی پیش اومد خیالم راحت باشه که یه بکاپ جای دیگه دارم.
با maintenance palne  که نتونستم این کارو بکنم.
چون در بخشی که باید آدرس مکان دخیره فایل ها رو بدم اگه آدرس رو به صورت شبکه یعنی 192\\  بدم نتیجه مورد نظر بدست نمیاد.
میخواستم بدونم راه دیگه ای هم وجود داره؟
و اگه داره چه جوری باید انجامش داد؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما ابتدا باید بررسی کنید که سرویس SQL Agent با اکانتی Run شده که دسترسی به شبکه رو داره یا خیر.
بعد میتونید در قسمت Backup  با استفاده از آدرس شبکه اینکارو بکنید.
به جز این میتونید سرور Standby راه اندازی کنید و از Log Shipping بهره بگیرید که خودش این کارو براتون انجام بده.

----------


## taknavaz123

> سلام.
> شما ابتدا باید بررسی کنید که سرویس SQL Agent با اکانتی Run شده که دسترسی به شبکه رو داره یا خیر.
> بعد میتونید در قسمت Backup  با استفاده از آدرس شبکه اینکارو بکنید.
> به جز این میتونید سرور Standby راه اندازی کنید و از Log Shipping بهره بگیرید که خودش این کارو براتون انجام بده.


اکانت که administrator  هست.اما از قسمت backup  چطور میشه این فرآیند رو طوری تنظیم کرد که به طور اتوماتیک بکاپ بگیره؟ میشه جزئی تر توضیح بدین؟
در مورد log shopping هم اگه امکان داره یکم بیشتر و جزئی تر توضیح بدین.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ببینید منظور دسترسی Administrator نیست. اگر SQL Agent با سرویس System account راه اندازی شده باشه نمیتونه روی شبکه کاری بکنه.
اکانت Network Service رو برای این سرویس تنظیم کنید که بتونه در شبکه هم کار بکنه.
برای عملیات خودکار تهیه Backup شما باید یک Job تعریف کنید که میتونید به قسمت Maintenance Plan رفته و یک Plan ایجاد کنید و زمان و روز رو مشخص کرده و BAckup رو به صورت خودکار تهیه کنید.
Log shipping در واقع شما دو سرور خواهید داشت که یک سرور به صورت Standby هست و یک سرور اصلی که داده ها درون اون قرار میگیره.
سرور Standby هم شامل دیتابیس اصلی ما می باشد و با استفاده از Log Backup در هر چند دقیقه آخرین اطلاعات از سرور اصلی به این سرور منتقل میشه و ما میتونیم از این دیتابیس فقط به صورت گزارشی استفاده کرده و نمیتونیم تغییری در داده های اون بدیم.
اگر روزی سرور اصلی به مشکل خورد با تغییرتنظیمات سرور Standby میتوان آنرا جایگزین سرور اصلی کرده و با Restore آخرین Backup به داده های اصلی دسترسی داشت.

----------


## taknavaz123

> ببینید منظور دسترسی Administrator نیست. اگر SQL Agent با سرویس System account راه اندازی شده باشه نمیتونه روی شبکه کاری بکنه.
> اکانت Network Service رو برای این سرویس تنظیم کنید که بتونه در شبکه هم کار بکنه.
> برای عملیات خودکار تهیه Backup شما باید یک Job تعریف کنید که میتونید به قسمت Maintenance Plan رفته و یک Plan ایجاد کنید و زمان و روز رو مشخص کرده و BAckup رو به صورت خودکار تهیه کنید.
> Log shipping در واقع شما دو سرور خواهید داشت که یک سرور به صورت Standby هست و یک سرور اصلی که داده ها درون اون قرار میگیره.
> سرور Standby هم شامل دیتابیس اصلی ما می باشد و با استفاده از Log Backup در هر چند دقیقه آخرین اطلاعات از سرور اصلی به این سرور منتقل میشه و ما میتونیم از این دیتابیس فقط به صورت گزارشی استفاده کرده و نمیتونیم تغییری در داده های اون بدیم.
> اگر روزی سرور اصلی به مشکل خورد با تغییرتنظیمات سرور Standby میتوان آنرا جایگزین سرور اصلی کرده و با Restore آخرین Backup به داده های اصلی دسترسی داشت.


ممنون از راهنمایتون.تونستم تنظیم کنم که بکاپ روی سیستم دیگه ذخیره کنه.از این بابت ممنون.

اما دوست دارم این موضوع log shiping و راه اندازی server standby  رو هم راه اندازی کنم.
چون بنظرم این روش در مواقع خطر نجان دهنده تره.
ممنون میشم اگه مراحل کار رو توضیح بدین
ضمنا چه تفاوتی بین log shipping  و database mirroring  هست؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

مراحل کار طولانیه پیشنهاد میکنم در msdn جستجو بفرمائید.
در مورد تفاوتشون یکی این هست که در Log shipping دیتابیس دوم به صورت Standby هست و میتوان کارهای گزارشی رو به اون سرور متصل کرد که از دیتابیس به صورت گزارشی استفاده کنند ولی نمیتوانند دیتابیس رو تغییر بدند.ولی در Mirroring شما حتی به صورت readonly نیز به دیتابیس دسترسی ندارید و تا زمانی که به صورت عادی نباشه هیچ کاری نمیتونید روی دیتابیس انجام بدید.

----------


## gf_123

> ببینید منظور دسترسی Administrator نیست. اگر SQL Agent با سرویس System account راه اندازی شده باشه نمیتونه روی شبکه کاری بکنه.
> اکانت Network Service رو برای این سرویس تنظیم کنید که بتونه در شبکه هم کار بکنه.


 سلام  دوستان ، من می خواستم تو یه مسیری تو شبکه بک آپمو قرار بدم می خواستم بدونم یرای اینکار همین کاری که آقای صادقیان گفته اند کافی است ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------

